# Squash partner Dubai Marina area



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi Guys. i had a look back to March 10th and couldn't see anything so opening a new thread. 

Does anybody fancy playing squash once or twice a week? 

I played a lot before but not been playing for a while so i will be quite rusty. i am very average skill i would say. 

If there are any leagues or if it is just one on one this would be great also. 

I am living in the Marina so somewhere local to that would be good but i drive so getting elsewhere is not a problem. 

Thanks. 


John


----------



## Tjas (Jun 9, 2013)

I'd be up for a game of squash - also average skill and rusty! Any idea as to where to play though?


----------



## madmax (Sep 16, 2009)

Fraser Suites in Media City has squash. 145/game and free for members.

Its better than Gloria & Yassat but pricy too I guess.

PM if you'd like to play.


----------



## jonesylad84 (May 10, 2015)

Ive been looking to play too, however, busy at work too, I am certainly only average skill but enjoy the exercise of being forced round the court!


----------



## jtnofx (Jul 24, 2013)

hi Both, sounds good. I have been playing with Tjas who has posted above. we play in the ARY building in Dubai Marina, the back of Byblos hotel. it is only 20 AED per person so great value. 

it would be great if we could get 4 or more of us playing regular so we can mix the teams a little. 

would any of you be free this week?

Cheers

John


----------



## sma123 (May 23, 2015)

*Squash partner Dubai Marina*

Hi

I am an average squash player and stay near Marina.
Would like to join.
Please let me know when to start?


----------



## newbie_t (Mar 15, 2015)

sma123 said:


> Hi
> 
> I am an average squash player and stay near Marina.
> Would like to join.
> Please let me know when to start?


I am interested to join as well.

Please let me know.

Cheers


----------



## murch (Jul 18, 2015)

hi i am visting dubai jummeriah beach from the 19th to 29th july would anyone like to play 
Thanks Paul


----------



## sachin78 (Jul 30, 2015)

*looking to play squash*

Hi

I am a beginner level squash player and stay in springs.
Would like to join.
Please let me know when you guys play next.

sachin


----------



## sachin78 (Jul 30, 2015)

jtnofx said:


> hi Both, sounds good. I have been playing with Tjas who has posted above. we play in the ARY building in Dubai Marina, the back of Byblos hotel. it is only 20 AED per person so great value.
> 
> it would be great if we could get 4 or more of us playing regular so we can mix the teams a little.
> 
> ...


i would love to join you guys, if you still playing.
cheers
sachin


----------



## ignatius (Sep 26, 2015)

*Squash Partner*

Hi Sachin,

Have you started playing Squash here in dxb?

I am staying in IMPZ.

Just exploring where I could start playing again..

Rusted after 10 years or more of break after my Navy days...

Would appreciate if you can give me some tips on this..

Thanks ans Rgds

Ignatius


----------



## wutwut (Sep 27, 2015)

I'm interested in playing squash as well. It's about time to start exercising in this busy schedule in Dubai.

Average skill level. 

Interested? Please PM me. 

Thanks.



ignatius said:


> Hi Sachin,
> 
> Have you started playing Squash here in dxb?
> 
> ...


----------



## Bluedog7 (Oct 19, 2013)

jtnofx said:


> hi Both, sounds good. I have been playing with Tjas who has posted above. we play in the ARY building in Dubai Marina, the back of Byblos hotel. it is only 20 AED per person so great value.
> 
> it would be great if we could get 4 or more of us playing regular so we can mix the teams a little.
> 
> ...


Hi John

I'd love to get in on your games if you gave space for one more? I'm located in Tecom so the Marina is do-able. Let me know.
Thanks


----------

